# ASC Study Guide



## Justin.D (12 Jul 2012)

Hello everyone, 
I'm currently well on my way through the CEOTP Pilot application process - which I started a little late it seems.  I've done quite a bit of hoop jumping (Grade 12 Physics in 5 weeks after being out of Highschool for 8 years was quite interesting) and am waiting to get listed for ASC this coming week (July 16-20).   

Unfortunately, some of the hoops I had to jump through included dealing with a stubborn surgeon and a rather uncoordinated lab (forms/blood test).  As such, I was a bit delayed getting the forms back to the Medical Technician and am still waiting to get the results back from Ottawa so I can get put on the list for ASC.  

I'm crossing my fingers for even being listed for ASC in time (ie, today or tomorrow), let alone getting a study guide.  

So my question - finally - is whether or not anyone who has gone through the process can provide a general idea as to what the Study Guide contains - unless of course you're not allowed to disclose such information.  

I have a general idea of basic flight instruments (heading, attitude, roll, altitude, climb rate, airspeed) and aircraft controls, have been up for about an our of flight over the past 2-3 years and will be doing another familiarization flight tomorrow evening just to pay more attention to the instrumentation.   

I understand completely if details of the study guide can't be disclosed, but I figure asking was worth a shot!

Thanks in advance. 

Regards,
  Justin

PS - I'd like to add that I am extremely impressed by how helpful/accommodating everyone at CFRC Oshawa has been with my application process.  It's been quite rushed from day one and I wouldn't have made it this far without Captain MacFarlane, MCpl Rafuse, P02 MacDonald going - in my opinion - above and beyond to assist me.  Regardless of what happens, I'm very gracious to have had the experience of dealing with such professional and helpful gentlemen along the way.   I cannot thank them enough.


----------



## Justin.D (13 Jul 2012)

Scratch that, paperwork didn't get to/from Ottawa in time.  Not listed for ASC. 

Maybe next year.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Justin.D (23 Jul 2012)

Got the call today saying I'm medically fit.   I will be doing ASC August 13th then crossing my fingers that they will hold another selection board before September 20.

ASC/CFAT results are good for quite some time apparently, so I guess it makes sense to get it taken care of this summer so all I will need to re-do is an interview/medical when I re-apply for next year.

To anyone actually reading this and going through similar delays; keep positive and stay focused, if it's what you really want then you will find a way to make it happen.  The ONLY thing that should stand between you and what you want - during the recruitment process at least - are medical conditions that are beyond your control... everything else you can study / prepare for, improve, change, obtain etc.

Life is chess, not checkers.

Cheers.

- Justin


----------



## klotheri (24 Jul 2012)

Justin.D said:
			
		

> Got the call today saying I'm medically fit.   I will be doing ASC August 13th then crossing my fingers that they will hold another selection board before September 20.
> 
> ASC/CFAT results are good for quite some time apparently, so I guess it makes sense to get it taken care of this summer so all I will need to re-do is an interview/medical when I re-apply for next year.
> 
> ...




I have my Interview/Medical tomorrow.  Hoping everything goes smoothly and maybe i may see you at ASC?  Not sure if they could move me along that quickly.  

Ken


----------



## RobOfstie (27 Jul 2012)

Justin.D said:
			
		

> Got the call today saying I'm medically fit.   I will be doing ASC August 13th then crossing my fingers that they will hold another selection board before September 20




I'm currently Merit Listed and waiting for the selection board to sit for CEOTP.  August 10th is the the day apparently.  From what I understand, (coming from a reliable source), there MAY possibly be another round of selections after this date as they may have trouble filling all the spots due to the last minute rollout of this new Seneca program.  Of course I m speculating to a certain extent, but that's the way it LOOKS at the moment.  Hang in there, it may work out!!

I wouldn't waste your money renting a plane and an instructor for an hour.  That's $200/hr for a C172, and believe me, CAPSS flies nothing like a real airplane anyways.  You'd be better off to get microsoft flight sim, some controls,  and familiarize yourself with the basic flight controls, Instruments, and learn how to utilize an effective scan of your instruments.  An effective scan is crucial.  And remember, crosscheck crosscheck crosscheck!!!!

Goodluck, and let us know how you make out!


Cheers


----------



## trampbike (28 Jul 2012)

Justin.D said:
			
		

> So my question - finally - is whether or not anyone who has gone through the process can provide a general idea as to what the Study Guide contains - unless of course you're not allowed to disclose such information.



If you know already what each basic instrument does and that your main instrument is the attitude indicator, then the study guide won't teach you anything. 

Keep your cool in the CAPSS, the maneuvers you'll have to execute are extremely simple, but the "airplane" is very unstable, so a quick and efficient instrument scan is essential. Forget about the rudder pedals, they are so sensitive it seems to me that it might be better to keep your feet on the floor.

Good luck!


----------



## Justin.D (11 Aug 2012)

For the sake of keeping things updated, my trip to Trenton was pushed back another week due to the August 13th ASC session filling up before I was able to be placed on the list. 

So I'll be there next Sunday (the 19th); if anyone else is going to be doing their ASC the same week, chime in!

On a side note, I applied privately to Seneca's FPR program as well and have been accepted into it for this coming academic year.   If I don't manage to get into the forces this year, I'm contemplating completing whatever courses at Seneca would have been required by the CF privately - upon the approval of a recruiter/someone higher up.  This would be a fairly large gamble since if I don't get in NEXT year, I will have wasted a year at Seneca instead of finishing my Finance degree. 

Something to ponder at least.  Wonder if my pig-headed determination is worth anything during the selection boards?  

Cheers!


----------



## trampbike (18 Aug 2012)

Justin.D said:
			
		

> Wonder if my pig-headed determination is worth anything during the selection boards?



The interview is a big part of your overall score. When someone has a lot of determination, it shows during an interview. So yeah, it should be worth something on the selection board.  

Good luck in Trenton.


----------



## Justin.D (27 Aug 2012)

Well I somehow managed to pass CAPSS and make my way through the medical testing.
Met the standards for Pilot and AEC. 

15 fine gentlemen started the week, 8 made it through CAPSS, only 2 made it through DRDC (bunch of tall guys in my group).   I would have been quite upset if I made it that far and was told I fit in everything EXCEPT the Grob. 

It was a fantastic experience that I hope I never have to go through again. 

Now I get to hurry up and wait to be merit listed, then wait for another selection board.

Thanks for following along! 

Regards,
  Justin


----------



## trampbike (29 Aug 2012)

Congrats!
2 out of 15 is pretty brutal!
All of the guys who didn't fit into the Grob were rejected?

7 out of 7 got through ASC and DRDC when I was there... 
5 of the 7 guys were selected for pilot through ROTP. (4 in RMC and 1 civiU). 
One of the guy wasn't fit for the Grob but he was told he would be good to go anyway. I think he won't have to wear a helmet for PFT or something like that.


----------



## 2010newbie (29 Aug 2012)

Justin.D said:
			
		

> 15 fine gentlemen started the week, 8 made it through CAPSS, only 2 made it through DRDC (bunch of tall guys in my group).



Were they using the "stand here in your underwear while we take pictures" method or doing it the old way and physically taking measurements? Someone I spoke to recently that was told they were too big for the Grob also mentioned that the anthropometric measuring equipment was not working at DRDC when he was there.


----------



## Justin.D (30 Aug 2012)

2010newbie, they did both measurements while I was there.  Manual and automated.  I was told I was borderline by both methods, and was subsequently told that borderline was acceptable (seems to be a recurring theme in my application process).

trampbike, Thank you!  And yes, the gentlemen who didn't fit in the Grob were most definitely rejected.  Maybe since there are so many viable candidates they can be more picky than normal.  I feel horrible for them and hope there's some recourse for them.


----------



## the tickler (13 Sep 2012)

Do you know approximately how tall these "tall guys" were?? I'm about 6'4" and have been scared about my height the whole time. Waiting to be scheduled for ASC now.


----------



## Justin.D (13 Sep 2012)

It's all about proportions at DRDC.
I'm 6' and was told I was borderline for the Grob. 

The guys that were told were too tall were all taller than me, some by a small amount, others by more.  The shortest guy in our group was 5'10", so we had a tall bunch of fellas.    The important measurement is from your rear end (the chair) to the top of your head, while seated - guess I have a long torso if I'm borderline at 6' even. 

Sorry to spook you, friend.  I'm sure that if the ONLY thing you're to tall for is the Grob then there must be something that can be done.

Out of curiousity, what entry plan are you applying under?

Cheers, good luck, and remember... CROSSCHECK CROSSCHECK CROSSCHECK!


----------



## the tickler (14 Sep 2012)

Alright, I found some measurement requirements online for the USAF and just made it for torso length so maybe there's hope. I applied under DEO; not many spots left for this year but new fiscal year for hiring starts in April so not too long of a wait if I don't get in this year.


----------



## Justin.D (19 Sep 2012)

Got the call on Monday.
Swearing in Tomorrow (Thursday), and BMOQ starts Saturday.  

Extremely short notice but I wasn't about to turn down such a great opportunity!

If anyone else is arriving at BMOQ on Saturday, message me.

Cheers.

- Justin


----------



## trampbike (20 Sep 2012)

Congrats!!

Good luck in St-Jean. It can be very fun if you show up with the good attitude. 
I graduated a month ago, so feel free to PM me if you have any questions regarding BMOQ.


----------



## gobelin (4 Nov 2012)

Hey Justin! 

when you have a chance, let us know how BMOQ is going for you! 

All the best!


----------



## estoguy (8 Nov 2012)

Justin.D said:
			
		

> Cheers, good luck, and remember... CROSSCHECK CROSSCHECK CROSSCHECK!



Just want to be sure what CROSSCHECK actually means.  From doing some reading online, I take this as meaning you set your aircraft to a certain speed, altitude, etc and rechecking the instrumentation to ensure that those settings are correct? Thanks!


----------



## AGD (9 Nov 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> Just want to be sure what CROSSCHECK actually means.  From doing some reading online, I take this as meaning you set your aircraft to a certain speed, altitude, etc and rechecking the instrumentation to ensure that those settings are correct? Thanks!



Basically it means scanning the instruments and not fixating for too long on any particular one. In straight and level flight, my scan typically goes from attitude indicator - altimeter - attitude indicator - airspeed indicator - attitude indicator - heading indicator - attitude indicator. Wash, rinse, repeat. When turning or climbing/descending, I work the turn co-ordinator and VSI into the scan as well.


----------



## Special_K (25 Nov 2012)

Hey everyone, I did my aircrew selection in august and got merit listed in October due to some delays. I got the call a few days ago for DEO pilot position, with basic officer training starting Jan 7.  I can provide tips to those who don't have flying experience: try to get at least one hour in an actual simulator at a flight school, which can run you about 100-150 dollars per hour, but it is definitely worth the investment. I had about 80 hours flight and still went in for a sim session. If you can, have the instructor at the flight school set it to the most difficult setting (turbulence, thunderstorms, clouds, zero visibility) and focus on your six instruments the whole time.  Make sure to take breaks between maneuvers, glance at something else, give your elbows and hands a quick break, dont stare at the instruments for an entire hour... it can affect your focus throughout the duration of the test. 

You are being tested on following instructions, maintaining your flight using your instruments, and your reaction time if (when) one or more of your instruments starts to slip out of balance.  Do the best you can, I have heard of commercial pilots failing because of simple things like not following the steps outlined to them, or cutting corners in a maneuver.  Do what you are instructed to, to the best of your abilities, and do not panic if it goes wrong, as that often makes things worst.  Calmly and quickly correct your controls and be sure not to over correct!  At the end of the day, this is a test, if you have what they are looking for, great. If not, there's always a chance to come back and do it again (after completing a PPL).  If thats not an option or you arent interested enough, maybe this isn't the right path.  Either way there is a line up of people waiting for the opportunity and I am thankful that I received mine. 

Best of luck to those in the selection process now! Do your best and remember to keep calm in the sim. 
If anyone has any question about the process feel free to ask!


----------

